# "Ορφέας Ζαφειρόπουλος στο παραβάν βλέπει όνειρο.."



## MelidonisM (Jun 1, 2012)

"Ικέτες 2012" από τους Κινηματογραφιστές σε κρίση,
περισσότερα για αρχαίους στίχους εδώ.​


----------



## toraki (Jun 2, 2012)

Καταπληκτικό! Συγκινήθηκα δυο φορές γιατί με τον πατέρα του Ορφέα τον Μάνθο ήμασταν συνάδελφοι, φίλοι και συναγωνιστές.


----------

